# t5 - half strength or full strength



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Currently on cutting diet, gone from around 17st to my current weight of 15.7 in just over 2 months, think i've it a bit of a wall though so was considering trying t5, unsure of whether to go for half or full strength. Can anyone recommend which would be more suitable?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Could someone please explain to me what t5 is, i have heard it mentioned a lot, thans in advance


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

ephedrine,aspirine,caffiene in a capsule


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

And what benefits do eph and asp hold for fat loss? Thanks


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

aspirin and caffeine in a t5 increase the effectiveness of the eph, so I believe!


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

eph is a stimulant,,so it can give you that extra zest when doing cardio,,i think it also raises body temp slightly which helps with the fat burning process,aspirin has a synergetic effect which intensifys the fat burning process,,,i think lol,,,im not really a scientific kind of guy


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

isd it best to go for the half strength first, or would my size have an affect


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

rankinc said:


> isd it best to go for the half strength first, or would my size have an affect


all depends on how you handle the stimulant effects tbh,,,start with the half strength ones and if you like then just take two


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

cheers for the advice


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd either take 3 full strenght or 6 half strengh with a few extra 30mg ephs.....

Theyr'e like smarties after a week. Give yourself a bit of a break.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Start with half strength. (remember 2x half strength = 1 full strength.)

take 1 after breakfast, and then 1 mid afternoon or before you train.

the T5 doesnt increase my body temp but it does suppress my appetite to the extent that i needed to remind myself to eat.

It will *at first *give you a buzz, but your body will get use to it.

Then increase the dose (x2) in the afternoon or before you train.

This will give you more of a buzz.

*Cycle *2 weeks on 1 week off.

*eph*= attacks the central nervous system, making you think your full

*caff *= speedy heart and opens your lungs e.t.c

*asprin *= Thin blood to make it easier on the heart.

i lost a stone in under a month, that *included* alot of cardio and a controlled diet.

*it is not a magic pill.*

thats my 2p through research and experience. (wait for someone to correct me...)

Bowen. out.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Mate I totally understand its not a magic pill, didn't get t for that. Just feels like i've hit a wall with the weight loss, my diets perfect (carb and cal cycling) and i've really shifted some weight while getting some definition upper body, just need something to give me a little push to start shifting body fat. Think i'll take 1 before cardio am and see how thst goes, then add 1 to prior to my weight session. Thanks for the adivce


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> eph is a stimulant,,so it can give you that extra zest when doing cardio,,i think it also raises body temp slightly which helps with the fat burning process,aspirin has a synergetic effect which intensifys the fat burning process,,,i think lol,,,im not really a scientific kind of guy


 also supresses your appetite


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

rankinc said:


> Mate *I totally understand its not a magic pill*, didn't get t for that. Just feels like i've hit a wall with the weight loss, my diets perfect (carb and cal cycling) and i've really shifted some weight while getting some definition upper body, just need something to give me a little push to start shifting body fat. Think i'll take 1 before cardio am and see how thst goes, then add 1 to prior to my weight session. Thanks for the adivce


sorry mate i wasnt getting at you, just a general thing.

well done on shifting the weight.

how did you do it?


----------



## XPS (Aug 23, 2006)

how many pills are you taking a day of the max strength? I started on saturday (1 a day), and upped it now to two a day from tuesday. one first thing in morning on empty stomach before 40mins cardio, and one just before lunch. as posted in another topic, not getting any shakes etc. I am tempted to take another, or maybe two first thing. Thoughts?


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

bowen86 said:


> sorry mate i wasnt getting at you, just a general thing.
> 
> well done on shifting the weight.
> 
> how did you do it?


I no you weren't having a go, sorry if it came off like i thought you were:laugh:

I've been on carb/cal cycle cycle, sun, mon, tue, thur & fri low cals and carbs (around 2100cals and 90ish carbs), wed medium cals and carbs, and then sat is max cals and carbs with a cheat meal thrown in. Weight Training mon, tue, thur and fri; been doing no cardio though. Getting the T5 to take before a.m. cardion and weights to try and lower the BF.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

XPS said:


> how many pills are you taking a day of the max strength? I started on saturday (1 a day), and upped it now to two a day from tuesday. one first thing in morning on empty stomach before 40mins cardio, and one just before lunch. as posted in another topic, not getting any shakes etc. I am tempted to take another, or maybe two first thing. Thoughts?


hmmm, im no expert but woohhh! :bounce: taking 3 full strength cant be good for you. although it does depend on your build and tollerance of caf.

maybe your expecting the shakes? taking them in order to get the shakes is not what they are intended for:confused1: ( i guess you know that.)

just take it easy, ok. :rockon:


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Let us know how you get on with the T5 mate.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Ash91 said:


> Let us know how you get on with the T5 mate.


Will do mate, going to start the cycle next week, and i'll keep you informed of any progress


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice one. hope you see awesome results!


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

I noticed theres a 6 month expiry date on the forza t5 I get and have had the newer half strenth ones as well as the full strength ones and I noticed a big difference in the strength (because they are newer and havnt been stocked for as long?) by having two half strength ones as being greater.

I recommend the half strength ones to start with and pop one at a time till you get a feel for your tolerance levels as too much isnt pleasant.

Also drink Lots of water too.


----------

